# Kinder müssen draußen bleiben: Die besten Animationsfilme für Erwachsene



## BigBuddha18 (2. Februar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kinder müssen draußen bleiben: Die besten Animationsfilme für Erwachsene* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Kinder müssen draußen bleiben: Die besten Animationsfilme für Erwachsene*


----------



## MichaelG (2. Februar 2018)

Ich finde Sausage Party genial.   Mal was anderes.


----------



## MrFob (2. Februar 2018)

Ich finde es eigentlich schade, dass es nicht mehr auf "real" getrimmte Animationsfilme gibt. Ich meine sowas wie Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within zum Beispiel. Ok, ueber die Story des Films kann man sich streiten aber die Umsetzung war fuer 2001 ziemlich genial. Man stelle sich mal vor, was da mit heutiger Technologie moeglich waere. 

Ich haette mal so gar nichts gegen einen voll animierten 2 Stuendigen SciFi Film in einer Optic wie diese hier zum Beispiel:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PHCA8tK117c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Cinematic trailer und vorgerenderte Videosequenzen in Computerspielen haben heutzutage ja echt fast schon die qualitaet von realfilmen und  ich finde gerade wenn man irgendwas sehr CGI lastiges machen will waere sowas fast die bessere Loesung als reale Schauspieler zu nehmen, da dann der ganze Stil einheitlicher ist und man fast weniger diesen disconenct zwischen CGI und den realen Aufnahmen hat. Und mit den heutige Rendering Tools und Engines muesste sowas doch gar nicht nicht mehr soooo schwierig zu machen sein oder? Ich waere auf jeden Fall fuer so eine Art von Filmen zu haben.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Februar 2018)

*Kinder müssen draußen bleiben: Die besten Animationsfilme für Erwachsene*

Mass Effect als CGI-/Animationsfilm/-serie al’a Final Fantasy? Ich wäre definitiv dabei.

Würde mich sowieso freuen wenn ME nach zig Gerüchten endlich einmal verfilmt würde. Egal ob nun Real oder CGI.


----------



## Orzhov (2. Februar 2018)

Wie wärs mit so Titeln wie "Watership Down" oder "Felidae"?


----------



## Enisra (3. Februar 2018)

nja, Optisch war der FF Film nicht schlecht, das Problem war nur, der war halt nur so ein SciFi Film mit etwas dürrem Plot der auch nicht so dolle Viel mit FF zu tun hatte, ich meine, der Spielt auf der Erde und setzt halt primär nur auf Technik und bis auf das Gaia Hypothesen Ding hatte der nichts magisches und der Film heißt Final Fantasy, nicht Final SciFi, Square hat damals alles auf eine Karte Gesetzt und nen Fantasy Spiel gemacht

Also da würde ich mir eher Advent Children und Kingsglaive geben 

Wobei ich Lego Movie nicht da nennen würde, das ist eher ein All Ages Film wie die Pixars
Wenn dann fehlen in der Liste eher die Werke von Ralph Baski, hach ja, die Wilden Siebziger 
Oder auch so Filme wie Watership Down für das man nicht wirklich Klein sein sollte oder auch Heavy Metall

Über Animes kann man ja jetzt nicht viel sagen, da brauchste nur nen Stein werfen und triffst einen Erwachsenen Film


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Februar 2018)

He, da habt ihr aber einige Klassiker unterschlagen.

Was ist mit Ralph Bakshis "Fritz the Cat", "Lord of the Rings" oder "Fire & Ice"?

Oder ein politisch/kulturell ganz wichtiger Film wie "Wenn der Wind weht", "Persepolis" oder "Waltz with Bashir?"

 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Denis10 (3. Februar 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit so Titeln wie "Watership Down" oder "Felidae"?



Das sind Zeichentrickfilme. Streng genommen gehören die gar nicht zu einer Auflistung von Animationsfilmen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Februar 2018)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Das sind Zeichentrickfilme. Streng genommen gehören die gar nicht zu einer Auflistung von Animationsfilmen.



Auch Zeichentrickfilme müssen animiert werden. Nach deiner Logik dürfte auch South Park in der Liste fehl am Platz sein.


----------



## Schalkmund (3. Februar 2018)

George Orwell's Animal Farm





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Ibe-BgqwNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Februar 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> George Orwell's Animal Farm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo! Den hatte ich ganz vergessen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tek1978 (3. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich finde Sausage Party genial.   Mal was anderes.


 Boahhh also den fand ich schon echt irgendwie derb XD

Ich dachte am Anfang echt das ist halt nen netter Film wie Wall E oder so ^^


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Februar 2018)

In der Liste ist doch kein einziger Animationsfilm für Erwachsene, das sind alles Filme für Kinder oder alle Altersgruppen, okay South Park vielleicht für ein wenig Ältere. 
Animal Farm, Watership Down und Co. habe ich auch als Kind im Fernsehen gesehen - und mochte sie nicht. Mag sie heute noch nicht, allerdings erkenne ich ihren Status an. 

Abgesehen von einigen Ausflügen in den 70ern und frühen 80ern wie die genannten Fritz the Cat oder Fire & Ice (oder andere Heavy Metal Umsetzungen dieser Zeit) gibt es doch nur wenige westliche Animationsfilme für Erwachsene, selbst ein Aeon Flux (MTV Zeichentrickserie, als Realfilm mit Charlize Theron umgesetzt) ist letztlich auch ab ca. 12 problemlos geeignet. 

Am ehesten fündig wird man da im Anime-Bereich, angefangen bei *Akira*. Übrigens einer der Gründe, warum ich praktisch keine westliche CGI oder Animationsfilme mehr schaue aber mir momentan meine tägliche Dosis Anime verabreiche. Serien wie *Re:Zero* oder *FATE/Zero* sprechen mich als Gamer an, sind ultra brutal, stellenweise ziemlich fies und haben dazu noch hervorragende Charakterzeichnungen - wobei ich das eine oder andere Klischee / Comic Relief dann gerne als Auflockerung zwischendurch mitnehme.

Bei CGI mag ich z.B. auch die Resident Evil Filme sehr gerne.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Februar 2018)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Boahhh also den fand ich schon echt irgendwie derb XD
> 
> Ich dachte am Anfang echt das ist halt nen netter Film wie Wall E oder so ^^



Daß Sausage Party derb sein würde war doch bei der FSK-Freigabe (FSK 16) eigentlich schon klar.  Und gerade dieses derbe macht für mich den Film so speziell.


----------



## Denis10 (3. Februar 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Auch Zeichentrickfilme müssen animiert werden. Nach deiner Logik dürfte auch South Park in der Liste fehl am Platz sein.



Lieg ich da wirklich daneben mit meiner Definition? Für mich sind Animationsfilme Werke, die komplett am Computer entstanden sind und Zeichentrickfilme Filme, die "wirklich" gezeichnet wurden.

Laut meiner Definition hat South Park also wirklich nichts in dieser Liste zu suchen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Februar 2018)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Lieg ich da wirklich daneben mit meiner Definition? Für mich sind Animationsfilme Werke, die komplett am Computer entstanden sind und Zeichentrickfilme Filme, die "wirklich" gezeichnet wurden.
> 
> Laut meiner Definition hat South Park also wirklich nichts in dieser Liste zu suchen


"South Park" setzt auf eine Kombination aus CGI und Papierschnitt-Optik.

https://youtu.be/mzJXuwzaZoc



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Orzhov (3. Februar 2018)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Lieg ich da wirklich daneben mit meiner Definition? Für mich sind Animationsfilme Werke, die komplett am Computer entstanden sind und Zeichentrickfilme Filme, die "wirklich" gezeichnet wurden.
> 
> Laut meiner Definition hat South Park also wirklich nichts in dieser Liste zu suchen



Ich denke du kannst "heutzutage" fast alles Animationsfilm bzw. Animationsserie nennen was nicht auf reale Schauspieler setzt. Selbst klassische Serien wie die Simpsons oder Family Guy entstehen schon seit Jahren primär am Computer. Das altmodische Zeichnen ist eine Technik die da fast schon in Vergessenheit geraten ist.


----------



## Enisra (3. Februar 2018)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Lieg ich da wirklich daneben mit meiner Definition? Für mich sind Animationsfilme Werke, die komplett am Computer entstanden sind und Zeichentrickfilme Filme, die "wirklich" gezeichnet wurden.
> 
> Laut meiner Definition hat South Park also wirklich nichts in dieser Liste zu suchen



https://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Animationsfilm

Es zeigt sich wieder das Problem mit Eigendefinitionen: Sie sind eigentlich immer Falsch


----------



## Asuramaru (3. Februar 2018)

Batman The Killing Joke ist genial,ich liebe den Film und Lego Movie auch total geil.



MrFob schrieb:


> Ich finde es eigentlich schade, dass es nicht mehr auf "real" getrimmte Animationsfilme gibt. Ich meine sowas wie Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within zum Beispiel. Ok, ueber die Story des Films kann man sich streiten aber die Umsetzung war fuer 2001 ziemlich genial. Man stelle sich mal vor, was da mit heutiger Technologie moeglich waere.
> 
> Ich haette mal so gar nichts gegen einen voll animierten 2 Stuendigen SciFi Film in einer Optic wie diese hier zum Beispiel:
> 
> ...



Diese CGI Szenen sind aber so arschteuer das sie die kosten eines Spiels enorm in die Höhe treiben.Bei Metal Gear Solid 4 gehen die CGI Szenen meist 20min und länger,in anderen Spielen meist nur wenige Minuten wie Final Fantasy,Starcraft 2,Diablo 3 usw.Hideo Kojima hat damit enorme Kosten verursacht in den Metal Gear Spielen,ich glaub das Ende von Metal Gear Solid 2 ging knapp 2std die letzte CGI szene,ich saß da mit Chips und Cola in beiden Händen.

In Max Payne 3 haben die CGI szenen schon genervt weil sie alle 5min aufgetaucht sind,besonders noch am Anfang im Stadion,da bin ich fast irre geworden,2m gehen eine CGI szene,3 Gegner töten eine CGI szene,einmal im kreis drehen,eine CGI szene.Das war so äzent.

CGI szenen sind sau Teuer.


----------



## Tek1978 (4. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Daß Sausage Party derb sein würde war doch bei der FSK-Freigabe (FSK 16) eigentlich schon klar.  Und gerade dieses derbe macht für mich den Film so speziell.



Na ich geh an die 40 ran, da kuck ich doch nicht mehr für welches alter der ist


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Februar 2018)

Hier übrigens ganz frisches Adult-Only-Animationsfutter - zu 100% handgemacht.

http://www.filmstarts.de/nachrichten/18516928.html

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (4. Februar 2018)

Hier könnte man ruhig noch El Superbeasto und Der Kongress nennen.


----------



## DarthSomebody (4. Februar 2018)

In dieser Liste fehlt "Metropolis" (2001).
Legendärer Animationsfilm, inspiriert von dem deutschen Stummfilm Metropolis aus dem Jahr 1927.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (4. Februar 2018)

Schneeflittchen und die 7 Zwerge


----------



## Desotho (4. Februar 2018)

*In this corner of the world* ist auch noch ein sehr toller Film

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Xm0rU7YVtI


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Februar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> In der Liste ist doch kein einziger Animationsfilm für Erwachsene, das sind alles Filme für Kinder oder alle Altersgruppen, okay South Park vielleicht für ein wenig Ältere.
> Animal Farm, Watership Down und Co. habe ich auch als Kind im Fernsehen gesehen - und mochte sie nicht. Mag sie heute noch nicht, allerdings erkenne ich ihren Status an.
> 
> Abgesehen von einigen Ausflügen in den 70ern und frühen 80ern wie die genannten Fritz the Cat oder Fire & Ice (oder andere Heavy Metal Umsetzungen dieser Zeit) gibt es doch nur wenige westliche Animationsfilme für Erwachsene, selbst ein Aeon Flux (MTV Zeichentrickserie, als Realfilm mit Charlize Theron umgesetzt) ist letztlich auch ab ca. 12 problemlos geeignet.
> ...



Du hast offensichtlich noch nie Sausage Party geguckt. Der Film ist definitiv NICHTS für Kinder, so genial der Film auch ist.
Angefangen vom Opening Song, der im Film gesungen wird, über die Tatsache, dass sich eine irre Vaginalspülung in den Arsch eines Supermarktmitarbeiters feststeckt und ihn kontrolliert, indem das Ding dem Kerl am Sack zieht, ist da wirklich nichts familienfreundlich. ^^ Vom Ende will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Februar 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du hast offensichtlich noch nie Sausage Party geguckt. Der Film ist definitiv NICHTS für Kinder, so genial der Film auch ist.
> Angefangen vom Opening Song, der im Film gesungen wird, über die Tatsache, dass sich eine irre Vaginalspülung in den Arsch eines Supermarktmitarbeiters feststeckt und ihn kontrolliert, indem das Ding dem Kerl am Sack zieht, ist da wirklich nichts familienfreundlich. ^^ Vom Ende will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.



Nein, ich kenne Sausage Party nicht, allerdings z.B. den frühen Puppenfilm Meet the Feebles, den ich damals ziemlich cool fand, so halt mit ca. 18 - 20. Sausage Party mag an Erwachsene gerichtet sein, rein vom Inhalt, das heißt aber nicht, dass er (viele ältere) Erwachsene auch anspricht, ich bin z.B. kein großer South Park Fan und bei Sausage Party schreckt mich schon alleine der Kinder-Grafikstil ab. Also sagen wir, es ist ein CGI Film für Erwachsene aber mit sehr begrenzter Sparte, da es eben letztlich ein Humor-Film ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Februar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, ich kenne Sausage Party nicht, allerdings z.B. den frühen Puppenfilm Meet the Feebles, den ich damals ziemlich cool fand, so halt mit ca. 18 - 20. Sausage Party mag an Erwachsene gerichtet sein, rein vom Inhalt, das heißt aber nicht, dass er (viele ältere) Erwachsene auch anspricht, ich bin z.B. kein großer South Park Fan und bei Sausage Party schreckt mich schon alleine der Kinder-Grafikstil ab. Also sagen wir, es ist ein CGI Film für Erwachsene aber mit sehr begrenzter Sparte, da es eben letztlich ein Humor-Film ist.


Es stand ja auch nie zur Debatte, ob die Filme Erwachsene auch ansprechen oder nicht. 

Sausage Party ist aber, meiner Meinung nach, ein zweifelsohne intelligent gemachter und kreativer Film. Nur eben verpackt in niveaulosem Bullshit.  Ich bin 30, also auch nicht mehr sooo jung. Mir gefällt der Film trotzdem.


----------



## mcenroe (4. Februar 2018)

Mit fast 40 Jahren mag ich neben vielen bereits genannten auch diesen Film. Obwohl FSK 6 möchte ich ihn hier trotzdem nennen:

Das Geheimnis von Kells


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Februar 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Es stand ja auch nie zur Debatte, ob die Filme Erwachsene auch ansprechen oder nicht.
> 
> Sausage Party ist aber, meiner Meinung nach, ein zweifelsohne intelligent gemachter und kreativer Film. Nur eben verpackt in niveaulosem Bullshit.  Ich bin 30, also auch nicht mehr sooo jung. Mir gefällt der Film trotzdem.



Das will ich auch niemanden absprechen, Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ich sehe ihn nur trotzdem nicht als "richtigen" Erwachsenenfilm, eben weil es letztlich reine Comedy ist. Und natürlich gibt es Comedy, die sich an Ältere richtet. Nicht alles muss Drama, Action oder Horror sein. 
Mir ging es rein darum festzustellen, dass es praktisch keine neueren westlichen Animationsfilme gibt, die sich eben thematisch wirklich an Erwachsene richten, etwa indem sie erwachsene, menschliche Charaktere nutzen und Themen für Erwachsene ansprechen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Februar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das will ich auch niemanden absprechen, Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ich sehe ihn nur trotzdem nicht als "richtigen" Erwachsenenfilm, eben weil es letztlich reine Comedy ist. Und natürlich gibt es Comedy, die sich an Ältere richtet. Nicht alles muss Drama, Action oder Horror sein.
> Mir ging es rein darum festzustellen, dass es praktisch keine neueren westlichen Animationsfilme gibt, die sich eben thematisch wirklich an Erwachsene richten, etwa indem sie erwachsene, menschliche Charaktere nutzen und Themen für Erwachsene ansprechen.



Ja, es gibt Comedy, die sich an Erwachsene richtet. Sausage Party ist eben diese Art Comedy für Erwachsene, aufgrund politischer Witze, sexuellem Inhalt, Drogen usw. In keinem Fall würde ich diesen Film meinen Kindern vorführen, auch wenn der Inhalt des Films dadurch entschärft wird, dass die Charaktere Lebensmittel sind und keine Menschen. 

Was für Themen sprechen denn deiner Meinung nach Erwachsene an? Es geht doch gar nicht um die Themen, sondern um die Art und Weise der Darstellung. Sausage Party ist eine ziemlich abgedrehte, niveaulose (aber eben sehr intelligente und kreative) Art der Darstellung. Das Ganze hätte man auch anders, weniger infantil rüber bringen können. Aber ob es dann gefunkt hätte, ist fraglich.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Februar 2018)

Was mich bei Sausage Party primär stört ist erst mal der Stil. Das ist halt Kinderfilm-Stil. Inhaltlich kann ich ja gar nicht soviel zu sagen, da ich ihn nicht gesehen habe, allerdings weiß ich eben aus Erfahrung, das mich solcher Humor eher selten abholt. 
Den hochgelobten Lego Film, wo ich aus allen Richtungen gehört habe, den musst du sehen, habe ich nach zehn Minuten wieder ausgemacht, weil es mir einfach zu dumm war. Gleiches galt beim letzten( ? ) Garfield (Real- ) Film, und ich liebe die Garfield Cartoons. 

Was meiner Meinung Erwachsene anspricht? Nun, erst einmal erwachsene Charaktere und entsprechende Darstellung. Stilistisch ist sicher auch vieles möglich, von realistisch bis psychadelisch (siehe aktuell etwa Netflix' Devilman: Crybaby) Thematisch ist das Ganze natürlich extrem breit, wie in Literatur und beim normalen Film auch.


----------

